# 3.81 upgrade on software



## mikemorin (Jan 15, 2006)

noticed my receiver updated to 3.81 software, anyone noticed updates on what it actually did? One thing on mine it shows the episode number, the original air date very cool if you have talk shows and wanna know if its a re-run.


thanks
mike


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

mikemorin said:


> noticed my receiver updated to 3.81 software


What model receiver?

I found this elsewhere for the 625

1. Dvr Date is closer to the top on dvr sort list
2. Swap function is now available in dvr sort
3. Info for dvr programs shows when show orignally aired
4. Dvr screen shows how many on-demand events available


----------



## Delta5 (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm still on 2.98 on my 625...  

Does 3.81 have category filters on the 'Search' like the 622 does? If so, wahoo!!

Original air dates is very helpful to know. One more feature I miss from Tivo that my 625 will have.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

My 625 upgraded to 3.83 & it created a problem with caller ID.


----------



## Delta5 (Aug 7, 2006)

Patience pays off. I noticed last night that my 625 seemed a little more snappy than usual, and sure enough, I had upgraded to 3.83 sometime over the last couple of days. Other than having the 'first air date', the additional greyed-out menu under DVR, and being slightly faster flipping between guides and DVR menus, I see no other changes. Still no theme-based search feature...


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

Noticed last night that tv/entertainment was active


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

Delta5 said:


> Patience pays off. I noticed last night that my 625 seemed a little more snappy than usual, and sure enough, I had upgraded to 3.83 sometime over the last couple of days. Other than having the 'first air date', the additional greyed-out menu under DVR, and being slightly faster flipping between guides and DVR menus, I see no other changes. Still no theme-based search feature...


If you hit menu and the #2 you get a list of searches by movies and sports, Ect.
Isnt that a theme search???


----------

